# Dispensador de agua célula de peltier



## manu12 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hola, tengo un dispensador de agua que enfría mediante una celula de peltier modelo tec1-12707, solo ha funcionado bien tres meses, los del verano pasado, este año no enfría lo suficiente, se queda siempre funcionando sin parar pero el agua no sale lo suficientemente fría, la he desmontado, he medido y le llegan 12,5v y consume 0,55 A, la he probado y por una cara enfría pero creo que es muy poco, ¿puede ser que la celula no esté funcionando bién ?
He visto que lleva una especie de pasta, supongo que será pasta termica, en las dos caras de la celula, cuando según lo que he leido debería llevar solo en la cara en contacto con el disipador de calor, en esta celula la cara fria va pegada a una especie de disipador de aluminio que a su vez toma contanto con el deposito de agua, la cara caliente hace contacto con otro disipador aún mas grande mas un ventilador ¿la pasta térmica también disipa el frío? espero que alguien me pueda resolver estas dudas, gracias.

saludos


----------



## foso (Jul 11, 2014)

Si, la pasta siliconada sirve para transferencia de calor en cualquier sentido, en otras palabras sirve tanto para frío como para calor.
Si revisaste bien todo el sistema y no ves nada raro, como por ejemplo que el ventilador esté sucio o un mal contacto de la celda Peltier entonces es probable que la celda ya no ande como al principio. Estas celdas están formadas por muchas pequeñas celdas, si algunas de éstas dejan de funcionar se reduce la potencia de enfriamiento.


----------



## manu12 (Jul 11, 2014)

Gracias por responder foso, lo único raro que veo es el consumo de intensidad me parece poco, ya he pedido una nueva, cuando me llegue la probaré a ver si se soluciona el problema.

saludos


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 11, 2014)

Manu, resolviste el problema tu solo. El consumo es poquísimo!!! Debería ser de unos 10 A para poder enfriar agua.. Claro que no sé las medidas de la celda ni cuantos elementos tiene, pero a ojímetro, por ahí debería estar el consumo, y si es grande la celda, mucho mas. Las mas grandes que tengo tienen 4 x 4 cm, no se si vienen mas grandes y por desgracia no encuentro el libro que trata sobre las mismas.
La pasta no sirve para conducir el calor o el frío así, a secas. Conduce, pero se usa para rellenar las pequeñas imperfecciones que tiene la superficie donde va adosada, igual que los transistores de potencia. Por eso se usa lo mínimo necesario. De todas maneras, al hacer presión los tornillos se desaloja el sobrante. Controla la velocidad del ventilador. Esas celdas funcionan por diferencia de temperatura de ambas caras. Si necesitas que una cara enfríe, la otra debe estar lo mas fría posible.


----------



## manu12 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hola aquilestor, gracias por responder como tu bien dices el consumo es poquísimo, no creo que deba consumir 10a porque el datasheet indica que esta preparada para consumir 7 amperios como maximo y 15,4v como maximo, http://www.everredtronics.com/files/TEC1-12707_40x40x3.5.pdf tambienn dice que la resistencia es de 1,80 ohmios, por lo que si aplicamos la ley de ohm esta celula estaría pasada de resistencia, creo que puede que la celula esté mal ya lo comprobaré cuando me llegue la nueva, aquí tienes mas especificaciones sobre tec1-12707 http://www.hebeiltd.com.cn/E-catalogue3.pdf

saludos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 12, 2014)

exactamente 
normalmente una celda peltier no consume amperes a lo bruto dependen tanto de corriente como de voltaje

o le das uno o le das el otro

ahora la hoja de datos te dice que consume una corriente maxima pero no la debes enviar al maximo por que corre el riesgo de ser asesinada.

la resistencia interna la puedes averiguar con ley de ohm como lo hisiste pero conforme pasa el tiempo de uso esta resistencia electrica interna incrementa hasta estropear la celda

solucion cambiar la celda peltier

las celdas peltier tienen un tiempo de vida maximo igual que un foco , una resistencia electrica ,etc.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 13, 2014)

Prueba primero por lo sencillo; con otra fuente de alimentación o una batería alimenta la celda peltier. A ver si la fuente no da bastante


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 13, 2014)

Yo calculé 10 A ha ojímetro, sin conocer la celda. Yo no pasaría de 7A y unos 14 V. Está claro que a mas voltaje, mas corriente. Y no funcionan de acuerdo a la ley de ohm: son semiconductores, que conducen para los dos lados. Prueben con distintos voltajes y verán lo que les digo. Y no olvide refrigerar bien la cara caliente, si no, no tendrás diferencia de temperatura.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 13, 2014)

las celdas peltier tienen una resistencia interna dada por el fabricante 
y te dice cuanto voltaje maximo o cuanta corriente maxima soporta

le puedes dar 1 de los 2 pero si forzas que sean los 2 valores maximos puede que la asesines
si pones a trabajar la celda sin su dicipador por un rato puede qe esta se heche a perder

aparte de que las celdas son bastante caras y hay falsificaciones


----------



## Tachenk (Jul 14, 2014)

O mides mal, o la fuente esta rota. Estas F.a. que llevan estos enfriadores, van muy justitas para alimentar estas células. 
A una de estas le cambie la celula por una de 12A de igual medida (ojo con el grosor) alimentada por una fuente de PC subida a 14V (probada con 15V sin problemas en 24 H.) El rendimiento subía mucho pero el calentamiento tambien, por lo que tuve que cambiar a ventilador de mas calidad y rendimiento, para al final ponerle un disipador de calor por bloque de agua y radiador, pero claro el uso que le daba no era para enfriar un baso de agua en dos horas, si no para enfriar un pequeño acuario. 
Son para lo que son, enfriar un vaso de agua cada dos horas, extremadamente ineficaces. 
Prueba con una fuente de PC  o alguna similar, ojo que el ventilador funcione, y una Peltier de 6A. nueva te debería costas no mas de 3€, eso si, china, como todas..si tienes fuente mas potente, ponle celula mas potente.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 14, 2014)

Recuerdo hace muchos años en una revista italiana traducida en España, utilizaban una fuente de corriente pata estas celdas, es decir, si el datasheet de la celda decía máximo rendimiento 3.2A ajustabas la fuente a ese valor y listo.

Como bien han dicho, para que enfrie bien, el lado caliente tiene que ser enfriado lo mas posible.


----------



## manu12 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hola, ya le he puesto la nueva celula, he visto que el ventilador extrae el calor ¿no debería ser al revés? es decir meterle aire frío para estar enfriando la cara caliente.

saludos


----------



## sergiot (Jul 15, 2014)

Las dos formas conducen a lo mismo, se le inyecta aire frio o se le saca el aire caliente.


----------



## Tachenk (Jul 15, 2014)

manu12 dijo:


> Hola, ya le he puesto la nueva celula, he visto que el ventilador extrae el calor ¿no debería ser al revés? es decir meterle aire frío para estar enfriando la cara caliente.
> 
> saludos



No, si mete el calor da contra la zona que tiene que enfriar y bastante justita va ya. 
El frio es la ausencia de calor, en esto se basa una celula peltier, en que pasa todo el mal llamado calor a una cara, entonces la otra cara en ausencia de calor se enfría. 
Aunque... los ventiladores convencionales están diseñados para coger el aire e imprimirlo. 
Los hay mixtos, por la forma de las aletas, pero son menos eficientes.


----------



## manu12 (Jul 15, 2014)

Gracias a todos por responder, bueno al parecer era la celula ya enfría el deposito de 1,2 l en 2 horas aproximadamente, este dispensador lleva un led de dos colores, si está en azul quiere decir que está funcionado y refrigerando, una vez el agua está fría se pone color blanco, lo que no sé es si debería pararse, pues aún estando el agua fría sigue funcionando, en el manual no pone si cuando el led esta de color blanco desconecta el funcionamiento, me gustaría si alguien tiene algún dispensador parecido a este me diga si es normal el funcionamiento.

saludos


----------



## Tachenk (Jul 15, 2014)

Pues si lleva algún  tipo de termostato, se apagara,  y si no lo lleva pues no. 
Esto no tiene mas miga, si la luz esta blanca a beber agua fresca , pero no te bebas el litro de golpe, porque si no hasta dentro de dos horas,.....
Tranki que no se te va a congelar el agua..., tiene su punto de eficiencia hasta ahí.


----------



## manu12 (Jul 15, 2014)

Lleva una especie de sensor en el deposito, pero no sé lo que es, de momento lo voy a dejar, pero me parece raro que no pare nunca


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 16, 2014)

Debe seguir funcionando a menor régimen para mantener el agua fría por las pèrdidas en el ambiente. No has dicho si está el depósito aislado con telgopor. Si está bien aislado térmicamente, será mas eficiente. Dime, ¿Dónde compraste la celda? ¿ En Hebei? Allí me cuesta mas el transporte que los productos. Te agradezco me informes. Y el sensor será, por lo barato un termistor.


----------



## manu12 (Jul 16, 2014)

aquileslor dijo:


> Debe seguir funcionando a menor régimen para mantener el agua fría por las pèrdidas en el ambiente. No has dicho si está el depósito aislado con telgopor. Si está bien aislado térmicamente, será mas eficiente. Dime, ¿Dónde compraste la celda? ¿ En Hebei? Allí me cuesta mas el transporte que los productos. Te agradezco me informes. Y el sensor será, por lo barato un termistor.



Pues la verdad no sé de que tipo de material está construido el deposito, la celula la compré aquí en España, es la única que he encontrado con las mismas características http://www.electan.com/celula-peltier-p-3112.html 

También he visto otras en ebay España, http://www.ebay.es/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=peltier&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=1 pero con diferentes caracteristicas, solo las envían a paises de la unión europea, no sé lo que costará enviarlas por correo a Argentina.

saludos


----------

